# Το γλωσσικό ζήτημα: Σύγχρονες προσεγγίσεις



## nickel (Jun 3, 2011)

Ένας χορταστικός τόμος για το γλωσσικό ζήτημα κυκλοφορεί αυτές τις μέρες, με καμιά τριανταριά μελέτες και με την επιστημονική επιμέλεια του καθηγητή Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη. 

Αποσπώ το παρακάτω από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=5&apprec=16 :

Αν υπάρχει κάτι φυσικό και εγγενές στη γλωσσική επικοινωνία, είναι η διαφοροποίηση της χρήσης της σε πολλά επίπεδα (ατομικό, ομαδικό, κοινωνικό, γεωγραφικό, επαγγελματικό, λογοτεχνικό κ.ά.). Συμπαγής, αδιαφοροποίητη, ομοιόμορφη γλώσσα για όλους δεν υφίσταται. Η ίδια η γλώσσα κάθε λαού είναι προϊόν διαφοροποίησης από όλες τις άλλες, ακόμη και από αυτές που ανήκουν στην ίδια γλωσσική οικογένεια. Οι μορφές που μπορεί να πάρει η διαφοροποίηση μέσα στην ίδια γλώσσα ποικίλλουν επίσης· διακρίνονται σε ιδιολέκτους, κοινολέκτους, κοινωνιολέκτους, ιδιώματα, διαλέκτους. Ακόμη και η λεγόμενη κοινή γλώσσα είναι προϊόν διαφοροποίησης από τις λοιπές εκφάνσεις της ίδιας γλώσσας.​
Και το παρακάτω από το τέλος της εισαγωγής (ολόκληρη την εισαγωγή θα τη βρείτε εδώ):

Στον απολογισμό μετά από περίπου τέσσερεις δεκάδες χρόνια καθιέρωσης της Νεοελληνικής ως επίσημης γλώσσας είναι βέβαιο ότι τα επιτεύγματα ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ τις αδυναμίες και τα λάθη, όπως είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο ότι η Δημοτική που γράφεται στη δεκαετία του 2000 υπερτερεί κατά πολύ από τη Δημοτική που γράφτηκε 30 χρόνια πριν, στο ξεκίνημα της μεταρρύθμισης. Αυτό δείχνει ότι οι προοπτικές της γλώσσας μας είναι ευοίωνες, χωρίς να εφησυχάζουμε αλλά και χωρίς να μεμψιμοιρούμε. Η ιστορική προσέγγιση που επιχειρήθηκε από τους πολλούς και έγκριτους συγγραφείς του παρόντος τόμου δείχνει ότι οι προβληματισμοί και τα προβλήματα, οι οξείες αντιθέσεις και οι διαμάχες, δηλαδή ό,τι απετέλεσε το λεγόμενο «γλωσσικό ζήτημα» και ό,τι κυρίως χαρακτηρίστηκε ως «γλωσσικός εμφύλιος» ανήκουν πια μόνο στην ιστορία του γλωσσικού ζητήματος. Υπάρχει πλέον σήμερα ευρύτερη ευαισθητοποίηση στα θέματα της γλώσσας, που επιτρέπει να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι, εφόσον αυτή η ευαισθητοποίηση συνδυασθεί με περισσότερη δουλειά και μεγαλύτερη γλωσσική επαγρύπνηση. ​
Τα περιεχόμενα του βιβλίου τα βρίσκετε εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2011)

Πράγματι χορταστικό, και μερικά άρθρα πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα. Μαζεύω λεφτά.


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2012)

*Απουσία σύγχρονης ολιστικής επιστημονικής προσέγγισης*

του Γιάννη Μπασλή*


​
*Το γλωσσικό ζήτημα: σύγχρονες προσεγγίσεις (2011). Επιστημονική επιμέλεια Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης. Εκδ. Ίδρυμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων, σελ. 620.
*
Εκδόθηκε πρόσφατα από το «Ίδρυμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων» ένας ογκωδέστατος τόμος, ο οποίος περιέχει άρθρα σχετικά με το «Γλωσσικό ζήτημα», το οποίο ταλάνισε και εξακολουθεί να ταλανίζει, με διαφορετικό βέβαια τρόπο, από τη δημιουργία του νεοελληνικού κράτους την εκπαίδευση, αλλά και την πολιτιστική, οικονομική και κοινωνική ζωή των Νεοελλήνων. Η πρώην πρόεδρος της Βουλής κυρία Άννα Μπενάκη-Ψαρούδα ανέθεσε το σχεδιασμό και την επιμέλεια του έργου στον πρώην πρύτανη του πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και γλωσσολόγο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, στον οποίο ανήκουν και οι 100 περίπου από τις 600 σελίδες του τόμου.

Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι το κοινωνικό αυτό πρόβλημα με τις τεράστιες αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στη ζωή των Νεοελλήνων να εξετάζεται από μια σύγχρονη ολιστική επιστημονική ματιά, όπως εξάλλου τονίζεται στον υπότιτλο: «Σύγχρονες προσεγγίσεις». Όμως, όπως θα φανεί, ο τίτλος είναι παραπλανητικός. Δεν ανταποκρίνεται στο περιεχόμενο των άρθρων. Το συνηθίζει εξάλλου ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης στα βιβλία του, να χρησιμοποιεί δηλαδή σύγχρονους ελκυστικούς επιστημονικούς όρους για εντυπωσιασμό, που όμως δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου. Έτσι π.χ. μια δομικού χαρακτήρα γραμματική, που συνέγραψε με τον Χρ. Κλαίρη το 2005 τιτλοφορείται «Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής. Δομολειτουργική-Επικοινωνιακή», μολονότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση ούτε με τη λειτουργική ούτε με την επικοινωνιακή προσέγγιση.

Το πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποίο κινούνται όλα τα άρθρα ορίζεται από τον Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη στο εισαγωγικό του άρθρο «Από το γλωσσικό ζήτημα σε ένα πρόβλημα ποιότητας της γλώσσας μας» (σ. 15-45), στο οποίο περιγράφει επιφανειακά και με επιστημονικοφανή τρόπο το πρόβλημα από την Αλεξανδρινή εποχή μέχρι σήμερα. Στο άρθρο τίθενται δυο στόχοι, ένας φανερός κι ένας κρυφός, άδηλος. Ο φανερός υποτίθεται πως είναι η επιστημονική παρουσίαση του προβλήματος. Ο πραγματικός όμως στόχος είναι ο άδηλος, και είναι η προσπάθεια όλων σχεδόν των αρθρογράφων, συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα, να δικαιώσουν τις αντιλήψεις και απόψεις της «Σχολής των Αθηνών», όπως την αποκαλεί, και του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη ως τελευταίου γνήσιου τέκνου της σχολής αυτής, ότι δηλαδή η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι μία και ενιαία και η κοινή νεοελληνική (ΚΝΕ) βρίσκεται «πέραν της δημοτικής και της καθαρευούσης». Το μόνο πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι η ποιότητα στη χρήση της γλώσσας. Το σύνολο σχεδόν των αρθρογράφων ανήκουν στη «Σχολή των Αθηνών».

Το πρόβλημα της «κοινωνικής γλωσσικής διμορφίας» (diglossia)**, όπως από το 1959 το όρισε ο Ferguson και το ανέλυσαν διεξοδικά οι μεταγενέστεροι Fishman, Fasold, Trudgill κ.α, που παρουσιάζεται στη γερμανόφωνη Ελβετία, τις αραβόφωνες χώρες, την Αϊτή και μέχρι το 1976 στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο, ξεκινάει βέβαια ως γλωσσικό, αλλά είναι κυρίως εκπαιδευτικό, πολιτιστικό, πολιτικό και κοινωνικό. Όμως, αν εξαιρέσει κανείς το άρθρο της Άννας Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη «Ευαγγελικά και Ορεστειακά» (σελ. 253-281), στα άλλα 23 άρθρα οι συγγραφείς μάλλον από άγνοια αδυνατούν να δουν την κοινωνική διάσταση του προβλήματος και τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις από την επιβολή της καθαρεύουσας ως επίσημης γλώσσας της εκπαίδευσης και της γραφειοκρατίας του νεοελληνικού κράτους. Κι αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι φαίνεται να αγνοούν εντελώς τα πορίσματα της κοινωνιογλωσσολγίας, του κλάδου που αναπτύχθηκε και κυριαρχεί τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Είναι επόμενο να θεωρήσουν το πρόβλημα ως ένα θεωρητικό ζήτημα, που δημιουργήθηκε από τους λογίους, και οι συγγραφείς των άρθρων απλά περιγράφουν τις θεωρητικές απόψεις των σημαντικότερων λογίων των δυο κινημάτων, του καθαρευουσιανισμού και του δημοτικισμού, χωρίς μάλιστα να γίνεται διάκριση και αξιολόγηση των απόψεων. Απλά παρατίθενται. Σολωμός και Κόντος έχουν την ίδια βαρύτητα. Δεν αναλύονται ούτε τα αίτια ούτε οι στόχοι ούτε οι εκπαιδευτικές, πολιτικές, πολιτιστικές και κοινωνικές συνέπειες των δυο κινημάτων. Ο τρόπος αυτός θεώρησης του προβλήματος, που έχει μια επιστημοφάνεια, στηρίζεται στις απόψεις των Γερμανών νεογραμματικών του 19ου μ.Χ. αιώνα, που υιοθέτησε η «σχολή των Αθηνών» και χρησιμοποιεί ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης και οι ομοϊδεάτες του στην παρουσίαση του προβλήματος. Ακόμη, το γλωσσικό πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται ως ενιαίο από τα Ελληνιστικά χρόνια μέχρι σήμερα.

Όμως κανένας Ρωμαίος έπαρχος δεν εξευτέλισε, απαγόρεψε ή εξόντωσε τους ευαγγελιστές και τους πρώτους χριστιανούς, επειδή έγραφαν στη λαϊκή γλώσσα της εποχής. Ούτε κανένας Βυζαντινός αξιωματούχος απαγόρεψε στον Πτωχοπρόδρομο να γράψει στα κωνσταντινοπολίτικα της εποχής του, κάτι που έκαναν μέχρι το 1974 οι καθαρευουσιάνοι της «σχολής των Αθηνών», ανάμεσά τους και ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, οι οποίοι συκοφάντησαν, εξευτέλισαν, προπηλάκισαν, έστειλαν στα δικαστήρια, απέλυσαν από τις δουλειές τους κλπ. τους δημοτικιστές. Πρόκειται για ουσιώδη διαφορά ανάμεσα στη «γλωσσική διμορφία» πριν από τη δημιουργία του νεοελληνικού κράτους και μετά τη δημιουργία του. Η αδυναμία των αρθρογράφων να ιδούν το πρόβλημα από μια σύγχρονη επιστημονική ματιά φαίνεται και από το γεγονός ότι στο άρθρο του Θ. Μωυσιάδη «Το γλωσσικό ζήτημα από την οπτική γωνία των ξένων γλωσσολόγων» (σελ. 519-533) αναφέρονται μόνο ξένοι που όλοι τους ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα πριν από το 1940, δηλαδή πριν από την ανάπτυξη όλων των σύγχρονων κλάδων της γλωσσολογίας.

Φυσικά η παράλειψη αυτή είναι σκόπιμη, γιατί θα έπρεπε να επισημανθούν οι τεράστιες αρνητικές επιπτώσεις που είχε π.χ. η καθαρεύουσα στην εκπαίδευση των ελληνόπαιδων, για τις οποίες βαρύτατες ευθύνες φέρει η «Σχολή των Αθηνών», εκλεκτό μέλος της οποίας είναι ο ίδιος ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης και τα πρότυπα των περισσότερων αρθρογράφων του τόμου, Γ. Χατζιδάκις, Γ. Κουρμούλης. Θα αναφέρω μόνο όσα διαπίστωνε το 1974 ο P. Trudgill. «Η καθαρεύουσα θέτει τους Έλληνες μαθητές σε χειρότερη μοίρα ακόμα κι από τα παιδιά των Νέγρων της Αμερικής, που μιλούν ένα ιδίωμα της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Εάν θέλουν να μάθουν να διαβάζουν και να γράφουν, θα πρέπει πρώτα να μάθουν ό,τι στην ουσία είναι μια διαφορετική γλώσσα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, εφόσον η γραπτή γλώσσα είναι τόσο απομακρυσμένη από αυτή που μιλιέται, μόνο αυτά τα παιδιά που οι γονείς τους μπορούν να προσφέρουν τα οικονομικά μέσα να παραμείνουν για χρόνια στο σχολείο είναι δυνατό να ωφεληθούν απ’ αυτό» (Trudgill, P. (1974). _Sociolinguistics. An introduction_. Penguin Books, σ. 119).

Αυτό που ο P. Trudgill επισημαίνει είναι ότι η καθαρεύουσα υπήρξε για 150 χρόνια το εργαλείο για τον αποκλεισμό των παιδιών των κατώτερων κοινωνικών στρωμάτων τόσο από τη μόρφωση όσο και από την κοινωνική τους άνοδο, αφού δεν ήταν μόνο η γλώσσα του σχολείου και του επίσημου κρατικού μηχανισμού, αλλά και το προνομιακό όργανο των κοινωνικών στρωμάτων, που δομήθηκαν γύρω από το μηχανισμό αυτό, με την πλατιά έννοια.

Τα παραπάνω με πολύ σκληρότερα λόγια είχε επισημάνει κιόλας το 1856 ο Επτανήσιος μαθηματικός Αντ. Φατσέας. «Επειδή ο σκοπός του λογιοτατισμού, όταν λέγει ότι θέλει την ανάστασιν της αρχαίας δεν είναι ειλικρινής, αλλά κυρίως θέλει την ταπείνωσιν του έθνους του ζώντος, δια να το κυβερνά με την γραμματικήν... Αμελείται λοιπόν η γλώσσα η εθνική και με αυτό η ελευθέρα ανάπτυξις του έθνους. Διότι ο λογιοτατισμός το περιφρονεί και ενδομύχως το μισεί. Λέγει δε ότι θέλει την αρχαίαν, όχι διότι αισθάνεται τι αξίζει η αρχαία, αλλ’ επειδή κατά περίστασιν οι οπαδοί του έμαθαν δυο απαρέμφατα από τενεκέ να δεσπόζει το έθνος με την κουτοπονηρίαν. Όλη η ατιμία του έθνους, όλος ο εξευτελισμός, ο μαρασμός εις τον οποίον ευρίσκεται είναι αποτέλεσμα του λογιοτατισμού» (Αλ. Δημαράς. _Η μεταρρύθμιση που δεν έγινε_, 1973, τ. Α΄, σ. 141).

Κι έτσι η κυρίαρχη μέχρι το 1976 «Σχολή των Αθηνών» οδήγησε τους Έλληνες στην αγλωσσία και ανήγαγε το λειτουργικό αναλφαβητισμό σε εθνική ιδιότητα και τούτο για το εγγράμματο μέρος του πληθυσμού.

Ακριβώς επειδή η καθαρεύουσα ήταν το πιο ισχυρό στοιχείο κατάληψης των κυρίαρχων κοινωνικών θέσεων, γι’ αυτό και μόλις ξέσπασε το κίνημα του δημοτικισμού οι καθαρευουσιάνοι αντέδρασαν αμέσως και βίαια, κατορθώνοντας να διατηρήσουν την κοινωνική τους ισχύ μέχρι το 1976. Θα πολεμήσουν τη δημοτική και τους δημοτικιστές με όρους και επιχειρήματα όχι γλωσσολογικά, γιατί γνωρίζουν ότι εκεί μειονεκτούν, αλλά πολιτικά. Θα προσπαθήσουν δηλαδή να δυσφημήσουν τους δημοτικιστές –και φυσικά τη δημοτική–χρησιμοποιώντας όρους κι επιχειρήματα παρμένα από τα πολιτικά κόμματα. Έτσι θ’ αποκαλούν τους δημοτικιστές προδότες, ανθέλληνες, αντίχριστους, αργυρώνητους, πουλημένους, εχθρούς της πατρίδας κλπ. Κι επειδή τα μέσα αυτά δεν εμπόδιζαν τη διάδοση του δημοτικισμού, τα «σαΐνια» της «Σχολής των Αθηνών», με τις πλάτες του πολιτικού και θρησκευτικού κατεστημένου, προσπάθησαν να εξοντώσουν τους δημοτικιστές. Ο Παλαμάς τέθηκε σε αργία, ο Δελμούζος σύρθηκε στα δικαστήρια και το σχολείο του έκλεισε, τα βιβλία της μεταρρύθμισης του 1917 κάηκαν και οι πρωταγωνιστές έμειναν άνεργοι, με αποτέλεσμα ο Γληνός να έχει πρόβλημα επιβίωσης. Ο Κακριδής μέσα στην Κατοχή πέρασε από δίκη και τέθηκε σε αργία «διά τας αριστεράς αυτού γλωσσικάς θεωρίας». Το 1967 ο Γ. Κουρμούλης και οι συνεργάτες του –ανάμεσά τους κι ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης– έγιναν οι κύριοι σύμβουλοι της Χούντας σε θέματα παιδείας, και φυσικά απέλυσαν από το πανεπιστήμιο όλους τους κορυφαίους εκπροσώπους του δημοτικισμού: Ν. Ανδριώτη, Ι. Κακριδή, Στ. Καψωμένο, Εμ. Κριαρά, Λ. Πολίτη, Δ. Μαρωνίτη κ.ά.

Ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης αποκαλεί τους καθαρευουσιάνους διώκτες των κορυφαίων δημοτικιστών «σχολή», στην οποία συγκαταλέγει και τον εαυτό του, τη Δήμητρα Θεοφανοπούλου-Κοντού, Ν. Μήτση κ.α. (σελ. 575). Όλοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι στη γλωσσολογία σχολή σημαίνει μια ομάδα γλωσσολόγων που με βάση συγκεκριμένες απόψεις και αντιλήψεις προσπαθούν να ερμηνεύσουν τα γλωσσικά φαινόμενα. Έτσι έχουμε π.χ. τις σχολές δομισμού, τη σχολή της Πράγας, τη σχολή της Κοπεγχάγης, τη σχολή του Παρισιού, τη σχολή της κοινωνιογλωσσολογίας κλπ. Ποιο ακριβώς θεωρητικό μοντέλο ερμηνείας των γλωσσικών φαινομένων ανέπτυξε η «Σχολή των Αθηνών», πέρα από να προσπαθεί να εμποδίσει την επικράτηση της δημοτικής εξοντώνοντας τους δημοτικιστές; Κανένα. Το μόνο που τους ενδιέφερε ήταν με όργανο, ή καλύτερα πρόσχημα, την καθαρεύουσα να διατηρήσουν τις καταξιωμένες κυρίαρχες θέσεις στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης και του πολιτισμού και φυσικά την πολιτιστική, οικονομική και κοινωνική ισχύ τους. Γι’ αυτό και, όταν το 1974 η πολιτική ηγεσία (Κ. Καραμανλής-Γ. Ράλλης) αποφάσισε να καθιερώσει τη δημοτική ως γλώσσα του σχολείου και της γραφειοκρατίας, οι καθαρευουσιάνοι της «Σχολής των Αθηνών» με αρχηγό τώρα τον Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, που το 1973, στα χρόνια της Χούντας, είχε αντικαταστήσει το Γ. Κουρμούλη ως καθηγητής της γλωσσολογίας, εγκατέλειψαν αμέσως την καθαρεύουσα, που εξαφανίστηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα, και μεταβλήθηκαν αμέσως σε δημοτικιστές. Τόσο πολύ «αγάπησαν» και πίστευαν στην καθαρεύουσα!

Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι οι καθαρευουσιάνοι με τη νέα κατάσταση περιθωριοποιήθηκαν και τις θέσεις ισχύος στην εκπαίδευση και τον πολιτισμό κατέλαβαν οι δημοτικιστές της «Σχολής της Θεσσαλονίκης» (Κριαράς, Παπανούτσος, Κακριδής κ.ά.), ενώ το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο (τότε ΚΕΜΕ) στελεχώθηκε αποκλειστικά από δημοτικιστές. Γι’ αυτό και, επειδή «ο λύκος την τρίχα αλλάζει, όχι το μυαλό», ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης και οι συνεργάτες του θα περάσουν αμέσως στην αντεπίθεση, χρησιμοποιώντας τον τρόπο που τόσο επιτυχημένος αποδείχτηκε μέχρι τότε από την εποχή του Μιστριώτη, την κινδυνολογία. Από το τέλος της δεκαετίας του ’70 αρχίζουν να διατυμπανίζουν σε όλους τους τόνους ότι: α) η γλώσσα χάλασε (πότε πρόλαβε!), ιδιαίτερα μετά την εισαγωγή του μονοτονικού, β) υπάρχει πρόβλημα ποιότητας στη χρήση της γλώσσας, κάτι που τονίζει και στο εισαγωγικό του άρθρο του παρόντος τόμου ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης (σελ. 15-45), γ) η κακή χρήση της γλώσσας από τους νέους οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι δε διδάσκονται στο Γυμνάσιο τα «Αρχαία Ελληνικά», δ) καθήκον του Μπαμπινιώτη και της παρέας του είναι να προστατέψουν τη γλώσσα που φθείρεται στα χέρια των δημοτικιστών. Αυτοανακηρύσσονται δηλαδή προστάτες της γλώσσας, που κινδυνεύει πάλι από τους δημοτικιστές! Γι’ αυτό και ιδρύει το 1982 τον Ελληνικό Γλωσσικό Όμιλο για την προστασία της γλώσσας, με μοναδική δραστηριότητά της τη διακήρυξή της.

Η διακήρυξη αυτή περιέχεται στο άρθρο της Ιουλίτας Ηλιοπούλου «Ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης και η γλώσσα» (σελ. 397-405). Και μπορεί βέβαια το άρθρο να δείχνει ότι η αρθρογράφος είναι άσχετη όχι μόνο με το «Γλωσσικό πρόβλημα», αλλά και με τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες γραφής μιας επιστημονικής μελέτης, υπηρετεί όμως απόλυτα τους στόχους του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη. Πρώτα-πρώτα παραθέτει τη διακήρυξη γραμμένη σε πολυτονικό μέσα σε τονισμένο πλαίσιο, λες και πρόκειται για το κομμουνιστικό μανιφέστο του Μαρξ. Ύστερα, επικαλούμενη τη θετική άποψη του μεγάλου μας ποιητή Οδυσσέα Ελύτη για το πολυτονικό και αγνοώντας εντελώς την αντίθετη του εθνικού μας ποιητή Διονύσιου Σολωμού, καταξιώνει γενικότερα τις απόψεις της «Σχολής των Αθηνών».

Στην αρχή η κινδυνολογία είναι γενική και αόριστη. Ύστερα όμως στρέφεται προς τη γλώσσα των νέων, ιδιαίτερα των φοιτητών, οι οποίοι κατηγορούνται ότι πάσχουν από «γλωσσική πενία», παρά το γεγονός ότι οι φοιτητές της εποχής είχαν διδαχτεί την καθαρεύουσα κι όχι τη δημοτική. Να σημειωθεί ότι μέχρι σήμερα οι νεοκαθαρευουσιάνοι κινδυνολόγοι δεν έχουν δημοσιεύσει ούτε μία έρευνα που να αποδεικνύει την αλήθεια αυτών που υποστηρίζουν. Αντίθετα όλες οι έρευνες δείχνουν ότι όλα τα παιδιά, αλλά ιδιαίτερα των κατώτερων κοινωνικών στρωμάτων, ωφελήθηκαν γλωσσικά από τη διδασκαλία της δημοτικής. Κι αφού η κινδυνολογία αρχίζει να απλώνεται, ο Μπαμπινιώτης βρίσκει και το «φάρμακο που θεραπεύει πάσαν νόσον και πάσαν μαλακίαν». Αίτιο, υποστηρίζει, της «λεξιπενίας» των νέων είναι η μη διδασκαλία των «Αρχαίων ελληνικών» και των προγενέστερων μορφών της ελληνικής, δηλαδή της καθαρεύουσας. Έτσι επανέρχονται στο οπλοστάσιο των πρώην καθαρευουσιάνων όλα τα επιχειρήματα του Γ. Μιστριώτη και Γ. Χατζιδάκη. Ήταν επόμενο οι απόψεις των νεοκαθαρευουσιάνων ν’ αρχίσουν να κυριαρχούν πάλι, ώστε, όταν το 1991 ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης έγινε πρόεδρος του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου, τα «Αρχαία Ελληνικά» να επιστρέψουν στο Γυμνάσιο, ενώ το 2005 να αυξηθούν οι ώρες διδασκαλίας όχι των Νέων Ελληνικών, αλλά των Αρχαίων, μια που κυριάρχησε η άποψη της «Σχολής των Αθηνών» ότι χωρίς τα αρχαία οι Νεοέλληνες αποκόπτονται από τις ρίζες και χάνουν την εθνική τους ταυτότητα. Ακραία μάλιστα τέτοια περίπτωση είναι ο επαγγελματίας κινδυνολόγος Χρ. Γιανναράς, ο οποίος έγραφε στην εφημερίδα _Καθημερινή _(28-4-1996):

«Από το 1982 και μετά συντελέστηκε στην παιδεία καταστροφή, που για την Ελλάδα αποδείχνεται τραγικότερη της μικρασιατικής. Γιατί το 1922 χάθηκαν οριστικά πανάρχαιες κοιτίδες του ελληνισμού. Αλλά μετά το ’82 χάθηκε το συνεκτικό στοιχείο και θεμέλιο της διαχρονικής ενότητας του πολιτισμού των Ελλήνων: η γλωσσική συνέχεια... χάθηκε με το έγκλημα της εισαγωγής του μονοτονικού».​

Κι έτσι σήμερα με πρωταγωνιστή το Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη έχουν ξανά κυριαρχήσει οι βασικές θέσεις της Σχολής των Αθηνών, δηλαδή των καθαρευουσιάνων, που είναι, όπως ο ίδιος γράφει, «ο ενιαίος χαρακτήρας της ελληνικής γλώσσας (η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι μία), η αδιάσπαστη παράδοσή της, τα δικαιώματα της λόγιας γλωσσικής παράδοσης, η γενετική (εξελικτική) σχέση της Νεότερης Ελληνικής προς τις προηγούμενες φάσεις της (Βυζαντινή, Αλεξανδρινή Κοινή, Αρχαία) και η θεσμική αναγνώριση της διπλής γλωσσικής παράδοσης (γλωσσικής διμορφίας)» (σελ. 575). Πέτυχε λοιπόν να ορίζει αυτός «τι είναι ποιότητα στη γλώσσα», επανεισάγοντας στο γραπτό λόγο τύπους και δομές της καθαρεύουσας, όπως π.χ. «ο εισαγαγών τη γλωσσική επιστήμη» (σελ. 574), κλπ. Σε λίγο η γλώσσα του λαού θα βρίσκεται πάλι σε απόσταση από την καινούρια «λόγια γραπτή μορφή». Ελπίζω βέβαια να μη συμβεί αυτό.

Το 1911 η Βουλή των Ελλήνων ψήφισε άρθρο με το οποίο κατοχυρώνονταν θεσμικά η καθαρεύουσα και εμποδίζονταν η διάδοση της δημοτικής, κάτι μοναδικό και αδιανόητο για οποιοδήποτε κράτος του κόσμου. Εκατό χρόνια αργότερα, το 2011, η Βουλή των Ελλήνων ανέθεσε στον Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, τον τωρινό αρχηγό των νεοκαθαρευουσιάνων της «Σχολής των Αθηνών», τον άνθρωπο που κινδυνολογώντας άλλαξε τους στόχους και την κατεύθυνση της γλωσσοεκπαιδευτικής μεταρρύθμισης του 1976 και δημιούργησε ξανά ένα «νέο γλωσσικό πρόβλημα», να παρουσιάσει σε έναν ογκώδη τόμο το «γλωσσικό πρόβλημα» που ταλανίζει εδώ και δυο αιώνες την ελληνική κοινωνία. Κι αυτός άδραξε την ευκαιρία με τους ομοϊδεάτες του, και κάποιες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια για γαρνιτούρα, να καταξιώσει τις απόψεις των καθαρευουσιάνων και τις δικές του, δικαιώνοντας τους διώκτες του Παλαμά, Δελμούζου, Γληνού, Κακριδή, Κριαρά και τόσων άλλων δημοτικιστών. Δε μένει, φαντάζομαι, τώρα που θα παρουσιαστεί σε πανηγυρική συνεδρία ο τόμος, παρά ν’ ανακηρυχθεί ο Γ. Μπαμπινώτης «εθνικός γλωσσολόγος» και το όνομά του να γραφεί δίπλα στο όνομα του Γ. Ψυχάρη. Κι οι συκοφαντημένοι και κυνηγημένοι στη ζωή τους μεγάλοι του δημοτικισμού, Ψυχάρης, Πάλλης, Τριανταφυλλίδης, Κακριδής κ.ά., καθώς κι ο ζωντανός θρύλος του δημοτικισμού Εμ. Κριαράς, θ’ απορούν ξανά για την αφέλεια (;) και την επιπολαιότητα, με την οποία αντιμετωπίζουν ένα τόσο βαθιά κοινωνικό πρόβλημα οι βουλευτές του 2011, αλλά προπαντός οι ταγοί τους, πρόεδροι της Βουλής των Ελλήνων.

* Ο Γιάννης Μπασλής γεννήθηκε στην Κρανιά Ολύμπου. Αποφοίτησε από τη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης, όντας όλα τα χρόνια των σπουδών του υπότροφος του ΙΚΥ. Από το 1969 μέχρι το 2004 δίδαξε στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών, προσφέροντας τις υπηρεσίες του και από τις θέσεις του Υποδιευθυντή Γυμνασίου, Λυκείου καθώς και του Διευθυντή Γυμνασίου. Από το 2004 είναι Ακαδημαϊκός Διευθυντής των σχολείων της «Νέας Γενιάς Ζηρίδη».

** Για ν’ αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση του ελληνογενούς όρου _diglossia _(διγλωσσία) με το _bilingualism _> διγλωσσία, ο όρος αποδίδεται ως κοινωνική γλωσσική διμορφία. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο γλωσσική διμορφία, ενώ οι Μ. Σταύρου και Μ. Τζεβελέκου, μεταφράστριες του βιβλίου του G. Horrocks _Ελληνικά_, αποδίδουν τον όρο diglossia ως διγλωσσία, ενώ τον όρο bilingualism ως αμφιγλωσσία.​

Νέα Παιδεία, τεύχος 139, 8.11.2011​


----------



## Themis (May 12, 2012)

Εξαιρετικό άρθρο. Ευχαριστούμε, Εαρίωνα.


----------



## Dr Moshe (May 15, 2012)

Για το σύνολο της κριτικής τού κ. Μπασλή δεν έχω την εξουσιοδότηση να γράψω, εφόσον κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν προφανώς αρμοδιότητα του επιμελητή και των άλλων συγγραφέων τού τόμου. Νιώθω όμως την ανάγκη να κάνω ένα σύντομο γενικό σχόλιο και κατόπιν να αναφερθώ ειδικότερα στο κεφάλαιο που συνέταξα προσωπικά.

Με λύπησε ο βαθιά επιθετικός τόνος τού βιβλιοκριτικού κειμένου. Πιθανώς δεν κατανοούμε πόσο αδικούμε τις απόψεις μας όταν γράφουμε θυμωμένοι ή όταν θάβουμε σωστές κάποτε παρατηρήσεις κάτω από την ειρωνεία. Ίσως νομίζουμε ότι έτσι είμαστε περισσότερο πειστικοί, όμως το μόνο που κατορθώνουμε είναι να ακουστεί η φωνή μας αλλοιωμένη και παραμορφωμένη από την ένταση.

Το κεφάλαιο που πραγματευόταν το γλωσσικό ζήτημα από την οπτική γωνία των ξένων γλωσσολόγων αποσκοπούσε να δείξει τις απόψεις των ξένων επιστημόνων ώς τη θεσμική λήξη τού ζητήματος κατά τη δεκαετία τού 1970. Δεν επιδίωκε να ανασκοπήσει σχόλια ή μελέτες που γράφτηκαν εκ των υστέρων ή στη σύγχρονη εποχή και με το πλεονέκτημα της χρονικής απόστασης, επειδή σκοπός του ήταν να εξετάσει τη συμμετοχή των ξένων γλωσσολόγων _*ενόσω διαρκούσε *_το γλωσσικό ζήτημα και όχι μετά τη λήξη του. Η ανασκόπηση γλωσσολογικών θεωρήσεων που διατυπώθηκαν μετά τη λήξη τού γλωσσικού ζητήματος υπερέβαινε τις προδιαγραφές τού κεφαλαίου, όπως εκτέθηκαν παραπάνω.

Ασφαλώς η επισκόπηση δεν μπορεί να είναι εξαντλητική, όμως με εξέπληξε η άστοχη δήλωση του κριτή ότι το κείμενο περιορίζεται σε γλωσσολόγους πριν από το 1940. Στην πραγματικότητα, το κεφάλαιο περιλαμβάνει υποενότητα με τίτλο «Το γλωσσικό ζήτημα ως αντικείμενο μελέτης: 1930-1974» και εκεί εξετάζονται διεξοδικά οι απόψεις γλωσσολόγων που έγραψαν αναλυτικά για το ελληνικό γλωσσικό ζήτημα και μετά το 1940, όπως του Mirambel (1937, 1964), του Householder (1962), του Browning (1969) και βεβαίως του Ferguson (1959). Ο αναγνώστης τού κεφαλαίου μπορεί να εξακριβώσει γιατί προτιμήθηκε η ταξινόμηση που περιγράφεται εκεί, ποια ήταν η οξεία φάση τού γλωσσικού ζητήματος και πότε η συμμετοχή των ξένων γλωσσολόγων υπήρξε ενεργότερη.

Αλλά νομίζω ότι ήδη μακρηγόρησα. Έχοντας γράψει ο ίδιος βιβλιοκριτικά άρθρα, θέλω να επαναλάβω την εδραία μου πεποίθηση ότι σκοπός τής κριτικής είναι να ωφελήσει, όχι να κατεδαφίσει, και θα ευχόμουν, προτού δώσουμε οτιδήποτε προς δημοσίευση, να αναλογιζόμαστε αν αυτός ο αγαθός σκοπός ικανοποιείται.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## sarant (May 15, 2012)

Πάντως, κι επειδή θ' αργήσω να γράψω συνολική κριτική για το βιβλίο αυτό, ίσως μάλιστα να μη γράψω και ποτέ, θέλω να πω ότι το βρήκα κατώτερο από τις προσδοκίες μου. Έχει βέβαια μερικά γερά κεφάλαια (και σ' αυτά θα βάλω και το κεφάλαιο του αγαπητού Θόδωρου, και όχι για να τον κολακέψω), αλλά έχει κι άλλα μέτρια -όσο για το κείμενο της Ιουλίτας Ηλιοπούλου, απορεί κανείς γιατί μπήκε στον τόμο. 

Τις περισσότερες διαφωνίες τις έχω με τα κείμενα του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη, είτε π.χ. για το γεγονός ότι συγκαταλέγει τον... Κουρμούλη στην χορεία των αξιομνημόνευτων γλωσσολόγων, πλάι στους Χατζιδάκι και Τριανταφυλλίδη, είτε για κάμποσα λάθη και απλουστεύσεις του, όπως ότι η αριστερά αγκάλιασε τον δημοτικισμό από την πρώτη στιγμή (που δείχνει άγνοια της ιστορίας και των δύο, αφού ως το 1927 περίπου ο Ριζοσπάστης συντασσόταν σε καθαρεύουσα και αφού είναι γνωστό ότι ο Ταγκόπουλος είχε επικρίνει τους κομμουνιστές για τον δισταγμό τους στα γλωσσικά).


----------

